# Anybody make their own heated cabinet?



## antinous (Jun 29, 2016)

Curious to see if anyone has made their own heated cabinet as I'm planning to very soon for my arachnids and insects. If you have, do you might posting some photos, the specs, what you used to make it, and overall cost? I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## viper69 (Jun 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Curious to see if anyone has made their own heated cabinet as I'm planning to very soon for my arachnids and insects. If you have, do you might posting some photos, the specs, what you used to make it, and overall cost? I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


People have done this, just never saved their links. I hope some chime in. Definitely search google as it indexes this forum. I've seen quite a few examples of this over the years, w/pics. Also, if you haven't already done so, I suggest tapping into the herp forums as their are many more of those folks doing it than T hobbyists.


----------



## antinous (Jun 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> People have done this, just never saved their links. I hope some chime in. Definitely search google as it indexes this forum. I've seen quite a few examples of this over the years, w/pics. Also, if you haven't already done so, I suggest tapping into the herp forums as their are many more of those folks doing it than T hobbyists.


Thanks for the reply! I have searched a bit and haven't been able to find step by step directions or photos laying out what they did very clearly (since I'm not a very good handyman). But I did branch out to a reptile forum and a DIY forum to hopefully get some help.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I have searched a bit and haven't been able to find step by step directions or photos laying out what they did very clearly (since I'm not a very good handyman). But I did branch out to a reptile forum and a DIY forum to hopefully get some help.


A build thread is pretty rare unfortunately. Most people show the final product, or don't provide enough detail for me at least hah.


----------



## antinous (Jun 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> A build thread is pretty rare unfortunately. Most people show the final product, or don't provide enough detail for me at least hah.


Haha that's true.

Now here's a question, don't shoot me please lol, but I do know lamps are a big NO due to the safety for the T itself. But I was just wondering, if I place the bulbs 4 inches or so above each 'shelf' in the cabinet just to add infrared heat (without having a Ts enclosure right underneath it), is that bad as well? I'll keep thermometers on each shelf to check the temp., but was just wondering if this would be okay? Trying to avoid having to use heat tape and buying an expensive thermometer haha


----------



## antinous (Jun 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> A build thread is pretty rare unfortunately. Most people show the final product, or don't provide enough detail for me at least hah.


Or would it be better to have on the top rack, my scorpions with a infrared heat bulb over them and then on the second shelf the Ts (without a heat bulb) and repeat like that?


----------



## The Snark (Jun 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Now here's a question, don't shoot me please lol, but I do know lamps are a big NO due to the safety for the T itself. But I was just wondering, if I place the bulbs 4 inches or so above each 'shelf' in the cabinet just to add heat (without having a Ts enclosure right underneath it), is that bad as well? I'll keep thermometers on each shelf to check the temp., but was just wondering if this would be okay? Trying to avoid having to use heat tape and buying an expensive thermometer haha


What wattage and what kind of light? Incandescent? Flourescent? Carbon arc? LASER?
To get real for a brief moment. For incandescent bulbs, the rough figure is 18% light to 82% heat per watt. So a 100 watt bulb is an 82 watt heater. How much is radiant, and how much is convective varies somewhat depending on the bulb. Doing surface and ambient air temperature testing is the only sure fire method to calculate accurately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 29, 2016)

Search for micro climate you will find some via Google. Tarantula micro climate.  As for the heat put the scorpions on the bottom with their lights as heat rises you may want to put a glass of water or something in the cabinet just because lights tend to dry out the air

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 29, 2016)

I had an idea for when I do one of using an aquarium heater in a big jar a large one for like a 100-150 gallon tank keep the jar filled with water it will disperse even heat and not dry out the air .  Just needs a thermastat


----------



## viper69 (Jun 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Haha that's true.
> 
> Now here's a question, don't shoot me please lol, but I do know lamps are a big NO due to the safety for the T itself. But I was just wondering, if I place the bulbs 4 inches or so above each 'shelf' in the cabinet just to add infrared heat (without having a Ts enclosure right underneath it), is that bad as well? I'll keep thermometers on each shelf to check the temp., but was just wondering if this would be okay? Trying to avoid having to use heat tape and buying an expensive thermometer haha


Your best bet is a space heater. However, I've seen only heat tape used for cabinets with thermostats. Honestly, using only a thermometer is a recipe for cooking your Ts and a fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous (Jun 29, 2016)

The Snark said:


> What wattage and what kind of light? Incandescent? Flourescent? Carbon arc? LASER?


2-petawatt laser. Should produce enough heat for a small cabinet, right? jk. I was looking at a 100 Watt 'Exo Terra Heat-Glo Infrared Spot Lamp' https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AR3QW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Blackout14 said:


> Search for micro climate you will find some via Google. Tarantula micro climate.  As for the heat put the scorpions on the bottom with their lights as heat rises you may want to put a glass of water or something in the cabinet just because lights tend to dry out the air


Will do that! Think this would be able to properly heat my scorps and add some heat for my tarantulas w/o baking them?


----------



## antinous (Jun 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Your best bet is a space heater. However, I've seen only heat tape used for cabinets with thermostats. Honestly, using only a thermometer is a recipe for cooking your Ts and a fire.


Tried using a space heater way back when I was new in the hobby and it dried out my entire room (which is also my T room) and gave me sore throats every night...


----------



## antinous (Jun 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Your best bet is a space heater. However, I've seen only heat tape used for cabinets with thermostats. Honestly, using only a thermometer is a recipe for cooking your Ts and a fire.


Oh and if I go via the heat tape route, I'll def. get a good thermostat (Herpstat 1 or better). Just was wondering if using a infrared light for my scorps on the bottom of the enclosure will be able to add a bit heat for the Ts haha


----------



## The Snark (Jun 29, 2016)

Just a word of warning regarding infrared heat sources. With all the cheap crap knock off and copies flying around today, for the love of your animals buy a source from a well established reputable company that provides a data sheet with the product. The wrong or unregulated IR can fry before it warms anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> 2-petawatt laser. Should produce enough heat for a small cabinet, right? jk. I was looking at a 100 Watt 'Exo Terra Heat-Glo Infrared Spot Lamp' https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AR3QW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> Will do that! Think this would be able to properly heat my scorps and add some heat for my tarantulas w/o baking them?


100 watt is a bit much I use 25 watt cabinet lights on my scorps and they are all fine.  Get hotter then he'll still but in an enclosed space you need a thermastat so that the cabinet does not get about 80 or so put the probe in the middle this way your scorps can be a bit warmer.


Phormic28 said:


> Tried using a space heater way back when I was new in the hobby and it dried out my entire room (which is also my T room) and gave me sore throats every night...


your using the wrong kind then.  Sounds like the kind that blow hot air and look like a toaster infrared maybe?  You need an oil filled radiator style plug in won't dry out the room nice even heat they make all kinds of sizes


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 29, 2016)

Alot of these are built in Tupperware or similar size containers same idea just think bigger

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## antinous (Jun 29, 2016)

The Snark said:


> Just a word of warning regarding infrared heat sources. With all the cheap crap knock off and copies flying around today, for the love of your animals buy a source from a well established reputable company that provides a data sheet with the product. The wrong or unregulated IR can fry before it warms anything.


Do you recommend a company by any chance? Thought that Exo-Terra was pretty well known and is well liked in the reptile hobby.



Blackout14 said:


> 100 watt is a bit much I use 25 watt cabinet lights on my scorps and they are all fine.  Get hotter then he'll still but in an enclosed space you need a thermastat so that the cabinet does not get about 80 or so put the probe in the middle this way your scorps can be a bit warmer.
> 
> your using the wrong kind then.  Sounds like the kind that blow hot air and look like a toaster infrared maybe?  You need an oil filled radiator style plug in won't dry out the room nice even heat they make all kinds of sizes


So a thermostat will regulate the amount of heat emitted from the bulb? 

You are correct! It was haha. I'm just worried if I buy one it'll make my power bill go through the roof since I'll have it running most of the year. Will an oil filled radiator be fine for scorps as well if it stays 80 or do they still need a hotspot?


----------



## antinous (Jun 29, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Alot of these are built in Tupperware or similar size containers same idea just think bigger


I was actually thinking about doing that! Minus the substrate in the aquarium as I was going to let the water bowls (as well as the moist sub) in the Ts enclosures do the job. But now that I'm keeping roaches, I'd like to have something that would heat a larger area. Kind of hesitant about an oil heater since I'm worried it'll knock over and start a fire though, I'm a bit paranoid haha


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Do you recommend a company by any chance? Thought that Exo-Terra was pretty well known and is well liked in the reptile hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exo terra is a good brand but 100 ways is a lot I have 5 dessert scorpion all are doing well with the 25 watt halogen under cabinet lights you can buy a 5 pack from lowes for $30.  The radiator style heater won't kill your electric bill because unlike the style you had that has to constantly blow hot air one these reach temp they can shut off and regulate since they won't lose heat right away. Depending on the thermastat some will regulate and dim the bulb others will turn them on and off as needed found another better vid for you


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> I was actually thinking about doing that! Minus the substrate in the aquarium as I was going to let the water bowls (as well as the moist sub) in the Ts enclosures do the job. But now that I'm keeping roaches, I'd like to have something that would heat a larger area. Kind of hesitant about an oil heater since I'm worried it'll knock over and start a fire though, I'm a bit paranoid haha


All my slings are in something similar with paper towels on the bottom I occasionally mist the yield and they stay damp for the week I use a Rubbermaid though.  I call it my sling humidor it works well. The oil filled heated should never get hot enough to start a fire


----------



## antinous (Jun 29, 2016)

Gotcha, thanks!
For keeping scorpions, will I need a heat lamp of sorts for them, or will an ambient temp of 80 be fine for them to breed and grow properly?


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 29, 2016)

Instead of a heating mat, substrate, Styrofoam, and all that other crap just put a small aquarium heater in a half gallon mason jar or 2.5 gallon tank inside what ever cabinet/tank you use full of water. and it will keep humidity and heat the area with reliable controls.  You could even put fish in it. Adjusting the humidity lower/higher can be done with adjustable venting.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Gotcha, thanks!
> For keeping scorpions, will I need a heat lamp of sorts for them, or will an ambient temp of 80 be fine for them to breed and grow properly?


I still use lights on em to give em a hot spot but I believe scorps most of them anyway appreciate a higher temperature..


sdsnybny said:


> Instead of a heating mat, substrate, Styrofoam, and all that other crap just put a small aquarium heater in a half gallon mason jar or 2.5 gallon tank inside what ever cabinet/tank you use full of water. and it will keep humidity and heat the area with reliable controls.  You could even put fish in it. Adjusting the humidity lower/higher can be done with adjustable venting.


that was my though with the mason jar and the aquarium heater have you done it does it work well?  The aquarium I'd be nervous though that much water may put out way more humidity then needed and not necessarily hurt the ts but end up with mild mildew inside the cabinet. I have seen whole rooms get messed up but aquariums with no tops I'd be careful putting that much water in there


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 29, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> I still use lights on em to give em a hot spot but I believe scorps most of them anyway appreciate a higher temperature..
> 
> that was my though with the mason jar and the aquarium heater have you done it does it work well?  The aquarium I'd be nervous though that much water may put out way more humidity then needed and not necessarily hurt the ts but end up with mild mildew inside the cabinet. I have seen whole rooms get messed up but aquariums with no tops I'd be careful putting that much water in there


You could easily control the humidity by closing or restricting the opening in the water container and venting the cabinet or tank. The heat would still radiate from the tank/jar through the glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 29, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> You could easily control the humidity by closing or restricting the opening in the water container and venting the cabinet or tank. The heat would still radiate from the tank/jar through the glass


No I understand you could im asking if you have done it.  I posted the same thing about the aquarium  heater in the jar a few posts up but haven't tried it I was hoping you had and had some experience with it.  Ventilation or not a large warm body of water will end up with mildew on the wall behind a fish tank with all the ventilation in the room so it concerns me putting it into an enclosed space even with vents. My 30 gallon I had set at 80 degrees and would loose an inch of water a day that is a lot of moisture going into an enclosed space  that's why I was curious if anyone had tried it before I wasted my time but like you I feel the idea is solid just skeptical about it creating too much humidity


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 29, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> No I understand you could im asking if you have done it.  I posted the same thing about the aquarium  heater in the jar a few posts up but haven't tried it I was hoping you had and had some experience with it.  Ventilation or not a large warm body of water will end up with mildew on the wall behind a fish tank with all the ventilation in the room so it concerns me putting it into an enclosed space even with vents. My 30 gallon I had set at 80 degrees and would loose an inch of water a day that is a lot of moisture going into an enclosed space  that's why I was curious if anyone had tried it before I wasted my time but like you I feel the idea is solid just skeptical about it creating too much humidity


No I haven't, but the surface area of a 30 gallon tank is huge compared to a mason jar I don't think it would over run say a 55+ gallon tank on its side with a plexiglass door with vents and you wouldn't need to worry about mold/mildew. For a bigger cabinet a glass front cooler with the guts removed would also be viable. There is a thread on here somewhere that a member redid a coke cooler/fridge into a cabinet.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 30, 2016)

Just remembered. There is a hospital safety scenario regarding IR heating. I forget the maximum wattage but no closer to the patient than 24 inches. IR heating is severely restricted as a rule.


----------



## antinous (Jun 30, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Alot of these are built in Tupperware or similar size containers same idea just think bigger


Could I also recreate this using a large sterilite tub with styrofoam on the sides? Or would the heat warp the plastic? I do know people use heat tape as belly heat for their snakes enclosures so I'm not sure how much warping it'll actually do


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 30, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Could I also recreate this using a large sterilite tub with styrofoam on the sides? Or would the heat warp the plastic? I do know people use heat tape as belly heat for their snakes enclosures so I'm not sure how much warping it'll actually do


Should be fine depending on the tub you aren't talking about a ton of heat like a snake or lizard but make sure you get a thermastat


----------



## antinous (Jun 30, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Should be fine depending on the tub you aren't talking about a ton of heat like a snake or lizard but make sure you get a thermastat


I'll def be getting a thermostat! Haha. And as for temp it can be anywhere from 75-90 (for some scorps) is this okay?


----------



## antinous (Jun 30, 2016)

Actually decided on something new, I'm just going to buy those Styrofoam ice chests and then attach the heat tape or UTH inside on one side to radiate the heat. Figured it'll work just as well and is inexpensive. Also would be able to have multiple, and have my future scorps at one heat and T's at another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 30, 2016)

This is done a lot in the Dutch hobby, with electricity prices being sky high.
The most simple version of this is a cabinet with heatmats stuck on the inside of said cabinet. Not on the spiders cages but on the cabinet.
Not used throughout the year,
but we can have long periods with temps below what is comfortable for T's. 
I have a backup heating like that when it gets too cold. I have a heat cable running at the back of my shelves, never touching the enclosures, but keeping the temps acceptable. 
I tried a space heater before, but after seeing my three person household-electricity use going up to over nine person household-electricity, I was cured of that. My monthly payments went from 100 to170euro...no thank you. 
But now in ccombination with my central heating, I can keep them ok at night and comfortable at day.


----------



## Scoly (Aug 31, 2016)

I made my own heated enclosure twice. 

First design I made from scratch: the bottom, back and top were MDF sheets with a joist at the front, then I used clear perspex sheets to make the side walls (drilled into the MDF sheets and joists), then just used a hanging perspex sheet as the front. The shelves were T shaped aluminium beams running between the wooden supports. It took a lot of work (and two chisel cuts to my thumb which got infected and I passed out in a toilet at a party a week later because you're not supposed to drink on antibiotics as well as for other reasons but that's a whole different story).

The second time I just took a wardrobe, tilted it on its side so the door opened out towards me like an oven (unless you have a side-opening oven) making a useful working surface. I drilled in a few blocks of wood which supported glass shelves, of which I had two which were fortunately the exact right size. Only problem with this one was that you couldn't see into it.

In both cases the unit was heated using a soil warming cables (like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/Parasene-21240-Soil-Warming-Cable/dp/B001W820BG) which ran in zig-zag along the base and half-way up the back wall, attached by those plastic hooks with a nail inside that you use to pin telephone wires to skirting boards. All controlled by a standard reptile thermostat, and that worked a charm.

I'll dig up some photos (they'll need scanned!) but the moral is:

a) Try to recycle an old cupboard, this will save you a lot of work & costs versus building from scratch (if you wanna go really cheap, just rip off the front door and clip a see-through shower curtain on instead)
b) A soil warming cable + thermostat works perfectly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes, I built mine for the scorps and T slings. 32" wide 18" deep and 64" tall. Used Flexwatt controlled by a standard Honeywell heat only t'stat. Frame work is 1"X2" SPF connected via Kreg screws. Exterior is 3/8" hardboard  (masonite) lined with 3/4" styrofoam. Door has no window, but can easily insert one if desired. 
 Posting only photos of the build I have. Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## USMCVET (Sep 6, 2016)

TarantulaSam on YouTube has a video on his micro climate that he houses about 8 slings in it. I am soon to duplicate it for my two slings. I think the most expensive thing was the thermometer from Zoo Med.


----------

